# Aussie, Preparing for Release



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Just a little update on Aussie . . .

She was moved over to my place yesterday so she can get her bearings as to where she will be released.
We let her out of the carrier into the AZ room & she spent most of her time pacing back & forth on the window sill while taking in the 'sights'.

She flew up to her temporary home & seemed to fix her eyes on the backyard & lake.

She's ready to be released now, however, we're having some pretty severe thunder/lightening storms in the evening so it will be a little bit before she's released.
I'll update when the 'BIG' day comes.  

Cindy

*I think I'm gonna like this place*


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Cindy,

I think she definitely will like her new home, it looks like a paradise for pigeons, and the beginning of a wonderful new life!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Aussie is one lucky bird.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Hoping Aussie and Milagro make a connections.....


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

KIPPY said:


> Hoping Aussie and Milagro make a connections.....



Me too! 

Aussie is a beauty and ready and willing to resume life on the "outside!"

Marlin Blackfeet is next! He's growing like a weed and eating and drinking on his own now!

Looking forward to seeing how Aussie likes her new home, Cindy!

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*Update*

Just wanted to let the group know that Aussie has been released.

We have had no storms the past few evenings & none are expected in the near future, so I decided I would release her this morning while feeding the flock.

She flew up to the wall, looked around & before I could get a 'release' photo she was gone.

As I had mentioned to Shi, don't be surprised if she doesn't stick around as it's very possible she had a home elsewhere. As fast as she left, I'm sure that was the case & she was indeed heading home. 

I will, of course, keep an eye out for her.

Cindy

*"Godspeed sweet Aussie"​*


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

That's good news and kind of sad too. Happy to see Aussie recovered but I'll miss hearing about her too.
I wonder if she went back to the restaurant. I hope she stays out of greasy dumpsters.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Glad to hear that Aussie's release went well. I hope she will stop by to say hello and have a snack at least now and then.

Terry


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

That's wonderful news! So glad Aussie had such good Moms and, as you said Cindy, Godspeed Aussie (we'll all be pulling for you)


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Congratulations on the excellent release. Beautiful silhouette photo!


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> That's good news and kind of sad too.


Agree...

I sure hope Aussie ends up back at Cindy's fresh water and a better diet. Scenery is a heck of alot better to.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

THANK YOU SO MUCH, CINDY!!

I knew Aussie was chompin' at the bit to be free!

I do hope she will do well and return for good seeds!

While she probably won't be back by my place, I will still watch!

Stay out of trouble, lovely AUSSIE!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------

